# anyone go last night?



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

my usual boat has been down awhile due to some maintenance... so my granddad and i threw together a back-up rig to take a peek.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work. Went last night as well with similar results.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Guys glad to see somebodys get out and gettin a few. With the wind and the dirty water we have over here there's be no need in hookin up the boat:reallycrying


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Got one nice one last night, saw 4 total but the other 3 were babies.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, glad to hear people are finding a few. Without getting specific, were these still in/near the river mouths?

Thanks

Al


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

midbay


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

My son and all went for the first time seen 3 short ones :banghead

bill


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Good pictures, Nice mess of fish there :hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job !! :clap Tonights looking pretty good and I got to work graveyards :crying


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and pics,glad someone got some.Thanks for the report.



> *murphyslaw (10/31/2007)*Good job !! :clap Tonights looking pretty good and I got to work graveyards :crying


I will just go get your boat and take it out so it knows what fishing feels like! :moon Then send you pics of the evidence.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool report. Granddad sure knows what he's doing. Id like to see that back up rig you guys made/built. (might be classified...is ok) Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to see in the water, but had no problem seeing them lined up. Nice showing. :clap:clap


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

nice mess of fish ready for the fish fry


----------

